# NCE PCab not finding new Digitrax DH163D decoder



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I finished wiring my caboose today. It wasn't complicated, but when I plugged in the NCE power cab and selected the default, it is not finding it. I'm only trying to control a few lights with it. I know it's getting power and it didn't short out. It's just not responding to anything I try. I tried entering 3 and 03 for the address. Neither work. Any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Many decoders don't respond if they're not linked to a motor,wich I believe can be substituted by a resistor.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I pushed down on it to give it a bit more weight and the power cab read it. I set the address and it accepted it but its not running the lights. 
Its odd because when I set it down on the track all the lights flash for a brief second and then go out. They do this every time.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

When I try to do a STD program the led flashes and the pcab eventually says can not read cv.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Did you try putting in a resistor to simulate motor load?

I know NIMT can answer this one.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd give it a try. Do u know what the ends of the resistor are supposed to hook up to? Between motor +/- wires?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I soldered a 1/2 watt resistor in to simulate a motor. It still does the same thing. While pcab searches, the interior led gets a surge of power and flashes briefly. Then pcab says main off, can not read cv.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yes, the grey and orange wires.

I do not know which size resistor to use though. I would start with a 470, as I have lots of those.

That caboose looks really good though! Do you have something that will keep the wheel sets from spinning 180 degrees? I did not do that on a Tender I was adding a light kit to, and created a short.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks! It is coming along nicely. I started it Feb. 8th and I spend the majority of my free time at home working on it these days. Its getting real close now. Thankfully...mercifully. lol! 

I replied just before you in post #7 there. Thanks for the heads up on the trucks. The wires coming off the wipers are almost too stiff. They dont allow much turning but it can navigate a radius ok. Basically, they cant do a 180 without pulling alot of wire down through the hole.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> That caboose looks really good though!


Wheres the pic of the caboose?


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

General discussion thread: " Great Northern 25' wooden caboose kit build". Page 1 shows what the kit was starting out. Its been a long road.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

100 Ohm 1/4 resistor will work on the orange and gray to act as a motor load, program the motor output voltage to be 0 and it will last forever.
If it still not reading it then your loosing power, or have a bad decoder, try alligator clips and see if it will program and read hooked directly to power on the rails.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks. Guy at digitrax recommended I use a 1/4 watt 47 to 100 ohm resistor too. I was trying it with a 1/2 watt 4.7 kohm. I mostly have resistors here to drop led intensities down and thats about it.

I dont have any of that type on hand but Ill be looking to pick some up tomorrow after work to give it a try. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just soldered in a 1/4 w 100 ohm resistor. It found the decoder right away and I set the address. I can control the lights on the default 03 setting but it wont accept a new address now.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------

